# Cat bed



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Bryan finally uses his bed we bought him over month ago. Are your cats using beds?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sooooo cute, Bryan reminds me of my Sinatra a bit. We got Sinatra a bed on sale when we first got him but he never touched it. We set it beside the door meaning to bring it to Goodwill and forgot about it until we got Nutmeg and she loves it, she sleeps in it daily. She makes biscuits on it for about ten minutes before she falls asleep, it is sooo cute.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Paizly always uses her beds. In fact, one got so thread-bare I had to finally throw it out.
She's even started finally using the old pillow I put in a box for her, because her current bed is getting a bit tattered! (debating if I should try to wash it, or just replace it)

The only "bed" she hasn't used is a cloth covered crinkle sack I got for her. She loves paper bags to hide in, but they totally don't match my decor! LOL So I bought one that matched the rest of the house...and she refuses to even go near it. I guess I ought to get more paper sacks tomorrow when I go grocery shopping 

Nebbie likes the "cat cube"
napping
trying to hide and spy?
(sorry they're so big... I just stashed them on my website and didn't bother to resize them first!)
She also likes that scratcher/condo thing to sleep on top of... she went inside the condo for the first month or so, but I dunno what happened to make her avoid it now (one of the feral kittens took a liking to it...maybe that's what it was)


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Breezy and Katrina didn't use the cat beds, so they were donated to the ASPCA. Breezy likes to sleep on my computer case.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Orlando likes the "clamshell" bed I bought for Juno. Pepper likes the large dog bed with a warmer under it that I bought for Orlando. Juno likes the pad I bought for Buzzy. There are cat beds all over my house but they all sleep just where they want to.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Nope I've never bought a cat bed... They aren't on the list of important kitty items for me. 

Blaze would likely end up peeing in one, since anything soft that isn't his normal bed he used to pee on before we opted for him only staying in the area of the house with nothing soft but his main bedding - he loves going under blankets anyway so he loves his two comforters in the closet space. 

Blacky spends a lot of her time outside sleeping on top of a little straw the neighbours keep in their front garden (they don't have the heart to move it even though it's several years old because she sleeps in it so often) - I figure if that keeps her happy, why waste money on a bed? When she's inside she sleeps on my bed 90% of the time. Briefly I had a wicker basket in my room that Blacky jumped in from time to time but it took up too much space. 

Both of my cats have had cat condos at one time or another, with an enclosed house at top but neither ever climbed the things, and both hate closed in spaces so the condos went to waste. Cats always end up sleeping where they like.


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

My kitties slept in their bed the first few days we had them. Now they sleep on the cat tree or in bed with me.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Bryan looks very cozy in his bed. My girls have never slept in their cat beds. They sleep in their cat trees, on my bed, on the couch or on the floor...never their beds.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I have different beds all over the house. The cats sleep in them sometimes, and everywhere else too.


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

My cats wouldn't use their beds at all when I first got them so I ended up giving them away. My mom then started making dog beds and somehow I ended up with it and Bella refuses to sleep anywhere else at night and sometimes during her naps during the day!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

That's why I want a second cat. So cute pic.


KittehLuv'n said:


>


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes! Tiik loves his tunnel bed. I will have to take a picture him using it. He does sleep on the couch with the dogs too or wherever. He does choose his bed a great majority of the time though.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

I made a really cool cat bed/house for our first cat. I covered a deep plastic tote box in cotton bunting (after cutting a semi-circle hole for a door in the side) and then wrapped pretty fabric all around and hot glued it in place. The lid of the tote was the "floor" (which I didn't cover in fabric) and I made matching cushion to set on the floor. I thought Oscar would love it. It would be a dark, soft, cozy hideout and he could sit on the soft top or inside and scratch it, too. But did he ever once use it? Nope. LOL, I haven't wasted my time or money since. My cats just sleep in whatever spot they deem worthy and if I try to encourage a certain place then it's never good enough, haha, so picky.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

The first Summer when Midnight, the wild cat, showed up, my wife made a big pillow for him and put it in the garage. He liked it so much, I made an insulated house around it and installed a heater so he could use it year round.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

For some reason, Murphy won't touch a cat bed, but loves a blanket in a circle on the floor. Go figure.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Goldtanker said:


> The first Summer when Midnight, the wild cat, showed up, my wife made a big pillow for him and put it in the garage. He liked it so much, I made an insulated house around it and installed a heater so he could use it year round.


What a great idea, especially in Minnesota! How does Midnight get in and out of the garage?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, I love kitties in their beds! :love2

My girls have several beds scattered throughout the apartment. Samantha uses them all the time, Alice very rarely, and Rochelle I've only seen in one when cuddling with another of the girls. Here's my bed pics. 

Alice:









Samantha:









Rochelle and Samantha sharing! :love2


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

October said:


> What a great idea, especially in Minnesota! How does Midnight get in and out of the garage?


He stays in his outside house under the porch if he comes around late at night. In the early morning (0430), I open the garage access door to feed him and the other animals. It closes at about 10PM if he isn't there. On really stormy or sub zero days, I will lock him in. Can't have a "flap" door because of possums, raccoons, foxes, etc.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

These are all such cute pictures!


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is Felix and Sammy in one of their beds. I hope this works from my phone.









[/IMG]


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry that was so big.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awwww beautiful thread!!

Prince always sleeps in his bed. He'll sometimes suddenly jump up and move to one of the corners in the living room, either one I've cushioned or one on the bare carpet. I cover him with a fleece blanket (see my avatar). His bed is a queen size duvet folded in four (very high and fluffy) with another duvet forming a circle around on top. The circle was an idea given me by October. Covers are in spring colors - pink, sky blue and grass green. It's a real princely bed. I'll take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm at my mom's house so I am going to try to post a picture again.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awwwww, cute overload !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatandgreedy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bella1623 said:


> My cats wouldn't use their beds at all when I first got them so I ended up giving them away. My mom then started making dog beds and somehow I ended up with it and Bella refuses to sleep anywhere else at night and sometimes during her naps during the day!


Maybe my cat wants a bigger bed after all. She doesn't use her cat beds and I feel kind of bad seeing her sleeping on the turboscratcher.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Vinnie uses his Francis cat bed, and Francis uses his cat gym. Hehe.. Here's Francis on his cat bed. He only used it one time. He was 1 at the time. We still look at him as a kitten at that time too because his face.


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

I just love sleeping kitty pictures! Vinnie has beautiful markings.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

livismom said:


> I just love sleeping kitty pictures! Vinnie has beautiful markings.


Thats not Vinnie. lol Thanks for the comment though. Vinnie is the whitish cat on my sig. =D


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine share too.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, lounging on a 45 degree day (heat wave) in his outside house under the porch.


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Thats not Vinnie. lol Thanks for the comment though. Vinnie is the whitish cat on my sig. =D


Oops... sorry.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

kwarendorf, those photos are amazing!!!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I picked this bed up in the markdown bin at the check out in the pet store when I was buying another 50lb sack of sunflower seeds. Midnight, the wild cat, loves it. It's right under his scratching post/perch in the garage. I hate it when people spoil animals.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

They love their 'Quiet Time' cat beds.


























http://s958.photobucket.com/albums/ae65/Dave_ph_2009/?action=view&current=Mia_cute.jpg


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

These pictures are soooo cute, I wish my cats would cuddle!!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> They love their 'Quiet Time' cat beds.


They are soooooooo cute.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah, they have a bed--OUR freakin' bed! The last few nights it's gotten really warm in our room and we've left the door open for airflow. This morning I rolled over at 6 am and came face to face with Wicket, who was sleeping on his back with his head on my pillow, mouth wide open, paws up in the air. Got a mouthful of fur. We just got a big soft crate for transport to the kennels next week (their first "holiday"! eep!) and even though it's easily big enough for both of them with room to spare and has their favorite blanket in it, they've been ignoring it in favor of the tiny cardboard box I have in the kitchen from a delivery earlier this week. Tried to cram both their chubby selves into it! And, of course, our legs/laps/chests/whatever are waaaay more fun than a soft bed....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince's bed nowadays is a huge, very fluffy queen size duvet folded in 4, surrounded by another duvet rolled so it forms a fluffy circle around him, all covered in flannel in winter and cool cotton+polyester in summer. So where is he sleeping right now? On top of the fridge, of course.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Those are adorable pictures

The other day I got Misa a cat bed. She really loves it. She goes by it everyday.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Cricket doesnt have a cat bed, but anything lying around is fair game... like this toy bassinet used for my daughters dolls lol


----------



## dazzledar (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah Bolt uses mine   i have bought her special cat beds but she seems to hate the material they are made of. She'll use it if i put a pillowcase on it though!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

PaulW, I see zippers on the bottom of her kitty tent. Is there a bed that comes out or is that to fold it up?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Boo likes to use towels that are wet from hair washings(old pic).


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

So you buy the towels the exact color of her ears?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I like the idea of that zipper part. I could put a cold gel pack in there during the summer for him. Make his own little air conditioned room.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> So you buy the towels the exact color of her ears?


Nah that's my towel(pinks my favorite color) that I'd just used to dry my hair.I think he likes damp shampoo smelling towels for some weird reason.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hitomi, that photo is so sweet with the towel the color of her ears... I'd love to have a female cat too, so I could get and make her all kinds of pink stuff.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Catty and also Kitty uses their cat bed sometimes.
But most of the time they either sit on the couch or on the floor in the sun


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Awww..I just love pictures of kitties sleeping!! 

(Most of these are cell phone pictures because if I get up to get the real camera they wake up and I lose the moment,  so sorry for the low quality.)
Spencer really likes to sleep on this certain green afghan we have...



















And Lily's favorite place is the back of our loveseat...










BUT - They both love their cat beds (actually, Lily is sleeping in one as I type this.) I got one at first because I was worried they wouldn't use them, but I soon had to get two because they both loved it! They're just cheap ones from Petco, but they're very soft.  Now that I know they like them, we may get some better ones in the future...

This is a very common sight:



















YAWN









Spencer always finds interesting ways to sleep (he sure knows how to relax)...










Oh, and they do sometimes cuddle together when they sleep, but never in the same cat bed - they wouldn't fit! haha. Guess we'll have to get a bigger one soon.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Awwww.

And those look like the same brand my kitties like .


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Oh, Goldtanker is a fellow Minnesotan!!!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I'm wanting Gabby to sleep somewhere other than underneath the chair in my bedroom. I think I'm going to have to block access to underneath the chair and under my bed to get her to sleep somewhere else. I have a large fabric stash and stuffing that I could make some beds out of.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Mary_NH said:


> i make my cats' beds


Wow they are great. Custom made. I like how they snuggle your cats perfectly. WE bought small size bed for Samantha which is still too big for her.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mary, how do you make the round beds? I've been looking for one like that.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow has a cat bed. A california king sized one, he even lets me use it sometimes.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mary, what do you fill them with? I'd love to be able to make a bed for Prince, even several. I know someone who charges very little for sewing the seams.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Hitomi, that photo is so sweet with the towel the color of her ears... I'd love to have a female cat too, so I could get and make her all kinds of pink stuff.


Lol.Boo is a BOY kitty but he does have have a pink cat tree.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mary, I've already gotten some addresses where I can buy Polyfil (called "Akrilan" here) and I'm going to choose the material. I want it to be deep red and I'll make a golden crown to decorate it, for the Princely bed. Even if he never uses it, it'll be a nice decoration for the living room, hehe.


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

Vana likes to sleep in the basket in my bedroom. But when I go to bed she sleeps on the bed with me.


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is Dublin in his cat bed:










Casanova & Hamlet in Casanova's bed:


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Bryan is such a beautiful cat, omgosh!


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Lucky has two beds. (what else for a Lucky cat). First one was his safe spot in the bathroom when he was fresh out of the colony. He only came out of that one to use his little litterbox or eat or drink. I didn't see him out of it for a couple of weeks. So that one is now in front of the patio door & he gets in it when the sun shines on it.

I bought a second one & put it in our bedroom so he wouldnt sleep up against the cold wall that first winter. He would have nothing to do with it for weeks! Finally. Now he sleeps in it every night, but only after we are in bed also. So don't give up on the bed idea.

He only naps on our bed when we are not in it, although I've had a little more luck getting him on the bed by coaxing him with the brush.

He loves napping on the couch when we are sitting there also. Go figure.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Trading places*

Today afternoon nap. Sammie and Bryan exchange beds today:


----------

